# Newest little member from Highbury Cemetery



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Okay HauntForum family, it's time to welcome our newest member from Highbury Cemetery. Little Christian Highbury was born August 8th and is already considered by most to be my best prop yet! 

He can't wait to start helping mommy and daddy in the Cemetery every Halloween (but for now, he's just content to sleep on it)!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Highbury, Christian is just adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like your best creation yet! Congrats!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awe! I almost got to share my birthday with him! Just one day short of it! 

He's gonna break hearts one day. I'd definitely say he's your best creation yet!

Congrats!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

congrats..highbury...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new haunter!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awwww Congratulations! He's adorable.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh Highbury! Well done, you! (and of course your lovely wife, she had the really tough job) Congratulations! What a full head of hair! So beautiful and I can just see him a few years from now, full zombie gear and white out lenses....a real chip of the old block! Yay!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you, everyone! He is the most amazing thing that has ever happened in my life!! I REALLY can't wait to pass along everything I have learned to him so that he may carry on the Highbury haunt name and take our home haunt to the next level!!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

what a handsome baby boy! congrats


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Beautiful baby Highbury! Congratulations to you and your new family. I hope Mrs. Highbury is recovering well. Cheers!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family! I bet he makes Papa and Mama really proud!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats to you and your wife, highbury!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats and welcome, Baby Highbury & family! Good job, to both you and the Missus! Happy Haunting!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Congratulations Highbury! What a handsome young man - good idea to get him into full haunting swing after he gets his first set of "fangs" a few months from now...LOL


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Absolutely adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Concrats!!! Enjoy him to the limit, before you know it he will be grown!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awwww... what a cutie.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## HauntedSquirrel (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah, but is he animated?

Congrats!!! =)


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

HauntedSquirrel said:


> yeah, but is he animated?
> 
> Congrats!!! =)


Oh, he's animated alright! Especially between 1 and 6 AM!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He's so cute I just want to eat him up! Starting with that little button nose. He's such a doll.


----------

